# Auch bestanden :)



## wasinator (10. November 2008)

Habe eben meine Prüfung bestanden, eigentlich alles ganz easy wenn man ein kleines bisschen vorher lernt. Hatte auch einen Vorbereitungskurs an 3 Sonntagen, so klappte es auch (auch wenn nur knapp!) mit dem Rutenbau.

In den Unterlagen des Vorbereitungskurses war zu Aufgabe 4 (Aal) eine 300 er Rolle mit 9-17 Tragkraft vorgegeben. Nur leider lag auf dem Prüfungstisch keine einzige 3000er Rolle mit obiger Tragkraft! Da wurde ich dann schon ein bisschen nervös und sprach den Prüfer drauf an, von dem kam nur Schulterzucken. Also weitergesucht, jede Rolle mehrmals gedreht und gwendet, Nix! Also anderen Prüfer angesprochen, der meinte nur: Diese Aufgabe wurde heute bereits mehrfach richtig gelöst, die richtige Rolle muss da sein! Ich also wieder zum Tisch, gesucht und war langsam am Verzweifeln... Irgendwann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und nahm die dort liegende 4000er mit 9kg Tragkraft. Alles zusammengebaut ohne mir großartig Mühe zu geben, denn inzwischen war mir der ganze Scheiß sowas von egal! Prüfer gerufen, der sagte nur: Bau auseinander - kurze Pause - Du hast bestanden...

Als KOmmentar kam dann noch: hättest Du die 3000er drangemacht wärst Du durchgefallen! Tja, und das obwohl im Lehgang gesagt wurde vom Veranstalter: Das Material habe ich mit dem Prüfer abgestimmt. Gut dass ich mich nicht darauf verlassen habe sondern mich gegen den gelernten Rollentyp und für die Tragkraft entschieden hab.

Bis auf die Fischkarten ist soeben alles im Müll gelandet, ein befreiendes Gefühl :vik:


----------



## Harbour (10. November 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt!
Trotzdem hätte ich das vorhandene Material behalten,
als Erinnerung. Aber das muss man ja für sich entscheiden.

lg Harbour


----------



## Bunnyhunter (10. November 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *

|schild-gund Petri Heil!

mfg

Bunny


----------



## jepi1 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *

von mir auch alles gute


----------



## magic feeder (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *

na dann mal herzliche brühwurst und ein fettes petri heil............


----------



## Checco (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *

Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!
Die Fischereiprüfung in Deutschland ist eh für den Arsch, egal welches Bundesland, ob NRW oder Bayern.
Man macht halt die Prüfung weil man die braucht in Deutschland, bevor Fragen aufkommen, auch ich habe die Prüfung abgelegt.
Ich angel aber trotz alle dem lieber in Holland als im bürokratischen Deutschland.


----------



## Thomasmathias (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Auch bestanden *



Checco schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Prüfung!
> Die Fischereiprüfung in Deutschland ist eh für den Arsch, egal welches Bundesland, ob NRW oder Bayern.
> Man macht halt die Prüfung weil man die braucht in Deutschland, bevor Fragen aufkommen, auch ich habe die Prüfung abgelegt.
> Ich angel aber trotz alle dem lieber in Holland als im bürokratischen Deutschland.



Ach so, du findest dass die Prüfung fürn Arsch ist?
Wenn jeder ne fundierte Ausbildung hätte, dann würden sich solche Threads wie dieser:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143328

erübrigen! Worte wie Schätze / Tippe oder könnte auch ein.....
Da gehen Leute zum Fischen die nicht mal die Fischarten kennen! Das findest du ok?

|kopfkrat


----------

